# Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster



## Duke Nukem (9. August 2010)

*Hallo,*

*ich möchte mir eine neue Brandungsrute zulegen. Kann jemand etwas über diese Ruten sagen. *

*Bitte beachten, dass es sich bei der Beastmaster um das neuere Modell mit dem gelben Griffteil handelt.*

*Daiwa Exliner Surf (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)*

*Shimano Beastmaster (Angelcenter Karlsruhe)*

*Wenn man in den Angeboten runterscrollt, kommt gutes Bildmaterial.
*

*Andreas*


----------



## Duke Nukem (9. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Ich habe vorhin die gelbe Beastmaster in der Hand gehabt. Viel zu dick und dabei ungewöhnlich leicht. Da komme ich gar nicht mit klar.

  Die Daiwa hat sich schon fast erledigt weil ich nirgends eine Meinung zu der Rute finde und ich auch keine Möglichkeit sehe sie mal in die Hand zu nehmen.

  Mir wurde aber von meinem Händler (telefonisch) die DEGA Surf Instructor wärmstens empfohlen. Gibt's mit- und ohne Wechselspitze. 


  Hat die schon mal jemand getestet oder anderweitige Infos zu dem Teil?

  Andreas


----------



## degl (11. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Hi Duke,

habe sie in Kiel(DEGA) im Laden in der Hand gehabt und sie unterscheidet sich von meinen Degas im höheren Wurfgewicht und darrin, das sie einen noch strafferen Blank hat.
Ausserdem und das reizt mich sehr, ist der Blank etwas dünner als der meine Dega Balance Sea TX.

Allerdings liegen meine jetzigen Dega`s auf dem Niveau der Daiwa Exliner, die ich im übrigen für hervorragende Allroundbrandungsruten halte#6, die für die Aufgaben am Strand mehr als geeignet sind.
Was nicht ausschließ, das es noch besser geht, doch meißt auch deutlich teurer

Solltest du die Dega Surfinstructor für 200 Okken bekommen, dann schlag ruhig zu#6

gruß degl


----------



## Duke Nukem (12. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

n'Abend,
   habe heute unverhofft eine Daiwa Exliner Surf in die Finger bekommen. Schönes Teil aber dieser verschiebbare Rollenhalter komplett aus Kunststoff macht auf mich einen sehr billigen Eindruck. Da würde mir das Vertrauen fehlen. Also wieder nix.




degl schrieb:


> .....Solltest du die Dega Surfinstructor für 200 Okken bekommen, dann schlag ruhig zu#6....



   Du meinst vermutlich die Ausführung "Impulse" ohne Zitterspitzen. Ich habe 20,-Euro mehr draufgelegt und die "Advance" mit zwei Wechsel- Zitterspitzen genommen. 


  Weil im Netz bislang wenig Infos über die Rute zu finden sind und kaum aussagekräftige Fotos existieren, hier noch ein paar Daten:

  Das Teil ist wirklich ultraschlank, 20mm Durchmesser direkt unter dem Rollenhalter und das Wurfgewicht wird mit 100-300g angegeben.

   Der Rollenhalter wird als verstellbar beschrieben. Die Verstellbarkeit ergibt sich aus der beidseitigen Verschraubung, was ca. 3cm Hub ausmacht.

  Die Zitterspitzen bringen noch mal effektiv 82cm und das Mutterstück am Spitzenring hat 4,2mm Innendurchmesser.(Standard-Knicklichter haben 4,5mm Durchmesser )

  Die "Impulse" hat einen anderen Spitzenring ohne Einsteckmöglichkeit. (...und rote Ringe am Knaufende)




































  Fragen zu der Rute beantworte ich gerne. Aber nicht über die Praxis, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung und der Vergleich.

  Danke
  Andreas


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

als Urlaubs-Brandi:
Läßt man die Zitterspitzen beim Anschlag/ Drill stecken?
Und was sollen die dabei aushalten?
Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## Duke Nukem (12. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Würde ich nicht machen.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Rute nur etwas drehen muss und die Schnur rutscht aus dem Haken.


  Andreas


----------



## degl (13. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Und nach dem Abwurf, die Zitterspitze aufstecken, Schnur einlegen und dann in den Rutenständer stellen.
Anschliessend die Schnur spannen und auf die Bisse warten #6

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Danke, begriffen
Gruß A.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

Hallo Andreas (Duke Nukem),

also zu den Ruten ,ich habe mir die ohne Wechselspitzen gekauft ,natürlich auch gleich 2 und war sofort begeistert#6#6
beim ersten mal gleich voll angetestet und was soll ich sagen :vik::vik: absolut spitze ,hatte mir die ohne Wechselspitze gekauft ,da die anderen bis auf Weiteres nicht lieferbar waren ,(das war im Februar ).Es war nur noch eine zu kriegen die hatt dan ein Bekannter von Volker Thöming genommen.

Aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden ,sehr schlank ,und super leicht und getesten mit 250 gramm bei Windstärke 5-7 ,und dann auch noch Fische gefangen (das ist auch die hauptsache, oder :q.

Wünsch Dir viel Spass mit den Sahneteilen.

Achso kann mir jemand erfahrungen mit diesen Rollen schreiben,wollte damit noch meine sahnestücken verfeinern .

(SHIMANO ULTEGRA  10000 XS-B)

danke


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Exliner Surf oder Shimano Beastmaster*

shimano ultegra xsb kanste eigentlich nichts falsch machen ich habe die alten ultegras und schon seit 5 jahren ich sach nur günstig und gut 

gruß tom


----------

